# Honda GR on foreman



## buoyoop (Feb 17, 2013)

What's up guys new to the site.I've already done some searching on the exteme 35%gear reduction for a 2013 foreman. I'm pretty set on installing it myself to save some cash.just wondering if I need any special tools or anything to do this or any tips y'all might have would be great. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i need the clutch puller to pull out the clutch. it also replaces your clutch basket to. i install them easy just just time consuming. Easiest way to do it is unbolt your front diff, slide it all the way forward and pull the shaft ot. pull the adaptor off. drain yyour oil out of motor. then start unscrewing all the bolts then break front cover off. when standing on the left side of the atv as sitting on it. there is your cluch basket and on the side of that is the wet clutch. Need the clutch puller to take the wet clutch off. get that out and be sure to not drop the one way bearing. it it does fall out make sure u put the words saying "outside" facing you and u can see them. Pull that gear behind it off. then pull the washer that was with that off. then unscrew the 4 bolts that are for your clutches. pull cluches off. will need inpact. then u need to replace cluch basket with the one that has the gr then put the gr gear aftermarket one with the washer before u put the wet cluch back in then make up then but wet cluch put nut on there then u done. use impact and dont over tighten fine threads here.


----------



## buoyoop (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks cracka that helps a lot.doesn't sound too bad.I'll probly get a service manual just to make sure I'm not screwing anything up.thanks for the help. I see your from Breaux bridge u check out the new mudpark on lake Martin rd yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not hard easy just take ya time. I shoulda took pics when I dropped ma 35 in. If need message me i can walk u through it. Nope not yet and that parks on the same road as I live. U talking about mudbugs ATV park right?


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Where u from? 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## buoyoop (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm from broussard.yea I was talkin bout mudbugz. Haven't heard anything about it yet.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like like 3 miles from it ant been there yet. Nice I work in Broussard. If u ever wanna make a ride holler at me we always riding. Our next club ride is for trucks gone wild. But a few of ma boys been and they say its lagit 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## buoyoop (Feb 17, 2013)

That's wats up man. Might have to take u up on that.thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mud bugs a good places to ride its better the mudslide a lot bigger to


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

buoyoop said:


> That's wats up man. Might have to take u up on that.thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


Just let me know! Bye nice Honda!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mudking1199 said:


> Mud bugs a good places to ride its better the mudslide a lot bigger to


Ruben where u been hiding???? U been there rub? If so then u pass infront ma house everytime u go lol


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Ruben where u been hiding???? U been there rub? If so then u pass infront ma house everytime u go lol
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


Working man lol what house I may have to stop and say hi to u one day and can't wait fit the 26th to get here I'm ready to ride lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

U I'm over due on ride time. Needa ride asap


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol hear u there did u get your front diff fixed


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yes sir sure did. and bought a new house in the process lol


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> yes sir sure did. and bought a new house in the process lol


Congrats on the house that's good


----------

